

Georgia Tech Start-up accelerator 2nd cohort open for applications - d0ne
http://flashpoint.gatech.edu/join/

======
d0ne
You can learn more about Flashpoint here:

<http://flashpoint.gatech.edu/about/faqs/>

Some recent press around the first cohort:

[http://mashable.com/2012/01/27/flashpoint-demo-
entrepreneurs...](http://mashable.com/2012/01/27/flashpoint-demo-
entrepreneurs/)

[http://www.xconomy.com/new-york/2012/01/19/georgia-
startups-...](http://www.xconomy.com/new-york/2012/01/19/georgia-startups-
have-new-york-on-their-minds-at-flashpoint-demo-day/?single_page=true)

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/10/georgia-techs-flashpoint-
ac...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/10/georgia-techs-flashpoint-accelerator-
graduates-its-first-class-of-startups/)

We participated in the first cohort and believe tremendous value was gained
during the process. Feel free to ask any questions in this thread.

